# Killington: 11/05/12



## riverc0il (Nov 4, 2012)

Anyone else going? Shooting for 9am at the lodge. Do the twofer coupons work despite the price only being $39?

Crap, 11/05/2012. Can a mod fix that?


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 4, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Have a great time, I wait to their is more terrain open.


----------



## Nick (Nov 4, 2012)

Fixed  

Wish I was going .... back to work.... I'm saving my sick days for a lil' later in the season !!


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 4, 2012)

Nick said:


> Fixed
> 
> Wish I was going .... back to work.... I'm saving my sick days for a lil' later in the season !!


Thanks. Interestingly enough, I've had this week scheduled for a vacation for a few weeks now. Just wanted some time away from work and it was a not so busy time. Just worked out that lifts are coming online this week and maybe a storm later in the week. Already got my first day today. Looks like I'm going to get things started the right way.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 4, 2012)

It looks like Friday for me. Intrested?


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 4, 2012)

Depends what happens with the storm. I may be back later in the week, depends where the snow is and if anyone else opens. I'll let you know.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 4, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Anyone else going? Shooting for 9am at the lodge. Do the twofer coupons work despite the price only being $39?
> 
> Crap, 11/05/2012. Can a mod fix that?


I wish...Have been out of work the entire week due to the storm...Looking forward to the trip report!!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 5, 2012)

BTW 2fers worked last year.


----------

